# From black to brown?



## Agilestandard (May 29, 2009)

Most likely he is going to blue. 
A discussion on another forum about blue:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/discuss/72157618416146417/?search=fading+to+blue


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

you sure it isn't "sun burn" ? Sometimes black dogs can get a little bleached being in the sun. Although I guess he could also be turning blue as well.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Most of the time if it is sun bleaching it happens on the back first not the dew claws, what does his face look like shaved??? My Kiara is blue, his face should be looking gray(ish) when shaved, she is 10 months now I am attaching a pic. Hope it helps.


----------



## Agilestandard (May 29, 2009)

Passion4poodles - she almost looks like she is silvering out! Most of the time silvers will fade backwards from the eyes like that but blues just kind of ... turn blue. 

I was told that blue Poodles will have little white hairs on the bottom of their feet but i am not sure

This is not something I am a pro in, i just see A LOT of poodles where I work.


----------



## Agilestandard (May 29, 2009)

A link to see the progression to blue (not my pics but a friends) http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucydogdesign/sets/72157613288224497/


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Agilestandard said:


> Passion4poodles - she almost looks like she is silvering out! Most of the time silvers will fade backwards from the eyes like that but blues just kind of ... turn blue.
> 
> I was told that blue Poodles will have little white hairs on the bottom of their feet but i am not sure
> 
> This is not something I am a pro in, i just see A LOT of poodles where I work.


LOL! I guess I will have to wait and see lol, she is registered as blue, her rump is gun barrel gray, but who knows lol.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy is a blue and his hair has a brownish cast to it everywhere. He also has a brownish look to the hair around the end of his muzzle. According to what I have read, blue's take the longest to clear; up to three years. 

It can also be from the sun because Billy's is more pronounced now that summer is here and he is spending more time outside. It made the ends even more brown looking.

I have to say, though, that I have not noticed any pronounced brown around his dew claw area.
_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

something else that just occured to me about the browing around the dewclar is salivia staining. If he's licking or chewing around that area he could stain that area. I don't see the staining very often in darker dogs but I do see it occasionaly. Of course that would only apply to the leg not the muzzel.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Could it possibly be urine bleaching??? Males do have a tendancy to urinate on the legs, expecially younger ones that do not lift yet?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Hahaha who knew there were so many ways to bleach hair?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Hahaha who knew there were so many ways to bleach hair?


:scared: :faint: WELL! You won't catch me bleaching MY hair that way!!!! LOL


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

:rofl:


----------

